# SiteAdvisor gone bad?



## Night Shade (Feb 8, 2009)

I was browsing my processes and I found that MacAfee SiteAdvisor was using a rundll32.exe. I know that rundll32.exe can sometime be accessed for malicious uses, and I'm wondering if a website or something got into my SiteAdvisor and tampered with it.


----------



## crazyman07 (Mar 2, 2009)

I think that McAfee does use rundll32.exe.

But if i were you i would stay away from McAfee and Norton, they're just bloaters.

Try ESET its one of the best security systems around
http://www.eset.com/smartsecurity/


----------

